# Truly Female Joke



## BoBeau

There are female jokes and there are unisex jokes. Here is a joke I consider a true female joke. 

I offer it to you in the hopes that women will love it and men will pass it along to a woman who will love it! 

A woman was sitting at a bar enjoying an after work cocktail with her girlfriends when Steven, a tall, exceptionally handsome, extremely sexy, middle-aged man entered. He was so striking that the woman could not take her eyes off him. 

This seasoned yet playful heartthrob noticed her overly attentive stare and walked directly toward her. (As any man would.) Before she could offer her apologies for staring so rudely, he leaned over and whispered to her, "I'll do anything, absolutely anything, that you want me to do, no matter how kinky, for $20.00.. On one condition..." 

Flabbergasted but intrigued, the woman asked what the condition was. The man replied, "You have to tell me what you want me to do in just three words." 

The woman considered his proposition for a moment, and then slowly removed $20 bill from her purse, which she pressed into the man's hand along with her address. She looked deeply and passionately into his eyes, barely concealing her anticipation and excitement, and slowly and meaningfully said....
"Clean my house."


----------



## martyr

BoBeau said:


> There are female jokes and there are unisex jokes. Here is a joke I consider a true female joke.
> 
> I offer it to you in the hopes that women will love it and men will pass it along to a woman who will love it!
> 
> A woman was sitting at a bar enjoying an after work cocktail with her girlfriends when Steven, a tall, exceptionally handsome, extremely sexy, middle-aged man entered. He was so striking that the woman could not take her eyes off him.
> 
> This seasoned yet playful heartthrob noticed her overly attentive stare and walked directly toward her. (As any man would.) Before she could offer her apologies for staring so rudely, he leaned over and whispered to her, "I'll do anything, absolutely anything, that you want me to do, no matter how kinky, for $20.00.. On one condition..."
> 
> Flabbergasted but intrigued, the woman asked what the condition was. The man replied, "You have to tell me what you want me to do in just three words."
> 
> The woman considered his proposition for a moment, and then slowly removed $20 bill from her purse, which she pressed into the man's hand along with her address. She looked deeply and passionately into his eyes, barely concealing her anticipation and excitement, and slowly and meaningfully said....
> "Clean my house."


I love it!!! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

..."Clean my house."[/quote]

YES! And I'll pay more, too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6885

LOVE IT! This morning as my husband left for work he was complaining about what he probably would have to do at work. I said ok you stay home, empty dishwasher and clean dishes, clean bathtub ring which was left too long(by the way I only take showers, he does the bath thing) clean the litter boxes (which I would have to die before he would do this) and pick up and put away all the stuff he left out all over, from the weekend. He just said, I'll go to work. Love you Hon.



BoBeau said:


> There are female jokes and there are unisex jokes. Here is a joke I consider a true female joke.
> 
> I offer it to you in the hopes that women will love it and men will pass it along to a woman who will love it!
> 
> A woman was sitting at a bar enjoying an after work cocktail with her girlfriends when Steven, a tall, exceptionally handsome, extremely sexy, middle-aged man entered. He was so striking that the woman could not take her eyes off him.
> 
> This seasoned yet playful heartthrob noticed her overly attentive stare and walked directly toward her. (As any man would.) Before she could offer her apologies for staring so rudely, he leaned over and whispered to her, "I'll do anything, absolutely anything, that you want me to do, no matter how kinky, for $20.00.. On one condition..."
> 
> Flabbergasted but intrigued, the woman asked what the condition was. The man replied, "You have to tell me what you want me to do in just three words."
> 
> The woman considered his proposition for a moment, and then slowly removed $20 bill from her purse, which she pressed into the man's hand along with her address. She looked deeply and passionately into his eyes, barely concealing her anticipation and excitement, and slowly and meaningfully said....
> "Clean my house."


----------



## Knitaholic

Love it! LOL


----------



## zoosieq39

I love it & will definetly pass it on.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Laughing so hard - maybe it will wake DH so he can have agood laugh too - NOT.I'll even double the ante...


----------



## rosaposa13

I couldn't think of $20 spent on anything better !!! LOL


----------



## tammie52

cant show this to hubbie cos i know the answer, its will go, emmm think you owe me more money then cos i do 70per cent of the housework and hold down a full time job, and my answer back would be, thats because your such a fussy pot ive never seen a man be so house proud i always thot that was a womans thing, lol


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Love it! And, I'd like to borrow that husband that likes to clean! I'll give him back as soon as the work is done, I promise!!!!!


----------



## hildy3

Let's see now.."tall (like that), exceptionally handsome (oh, yeah), extremely sexy (woowoo!) and middle age (can handle that)..so, Steven, after you've cleaned my house..RUN FOR YOUR LIFE! I'll be right on your heels waving more $20's at you. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: Hildy


----------



## trace

BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Mariola

LOL!!!


----------



## joannem602

I heard this one years ago, except she replied, "Paint my house." Puts a whole different twist on the same hilarious joke....


----------



## Dsynr

When U run for president, you have my vote. Absolutely.


----------



## mama879

Very funny... Love it.


----------



## Beetytwird

Yes ma'am! that would work for me! (giggle!)


----------



## Queenmawmaw

This is hilarious. The only other thing I think I'd asked, do you knit? That would be it for me. I'd take him home in a minute.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## missmolly

Love it !!! He could get a queue of women from this site - as we don't have time to clean now that we've found this site!!! xx


----------



## willekeo

Where is that man now? I will pay double!


----------



## 14583

Love it.


----------



## hildy3

willekeo said:


> Where is that man now? I will pay double!


Keep your money, Wille! He's at my house and we're, oops, he's busy!!! Been telling you gals, I need some ironing and dusting..and that's just my body! Sorry! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mamaski

BoBeau,
I love it - thanks. That was one smart cookie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crafty-J

Thank you for a laugh today! I needed it.


----------



## BethChaya

Laughed out loud!! Now that joke I can tell to my Bible study group... :lol:


----------



## missmolly

hildy3 said:


> willekeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that man now? I will pay double!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your money, Wille! He's at my house and we're, oops, he's busy!!! Been telling you gals, I need some ironing and dusting..and that's just my body! Sorry! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Hi Hildy you have such a great sense of humor 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

LOL good one!

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

LOL good one!

Camilla


----------



## Leya

tammie52 said:


> cant show this to hubbie cos i know the answer, its will go, emmm think you owe me more money then cos i do 70per cent of the housework and hold down a full time job, and my answer back would be, thats because your such a fussy pot ive never seen a man be so house proud i always thot that was a womans thing, lol


You lucky lady. Where did you find him?


----------



## mcguire

BoBeau said:


> There are female jokes and there are unisex jokes. Here is a joke I consider a true female joke.
> 
> I offer it to you in the hopes that women will love it and men will pass it along to a woman who will love it!
> 
> A woman was sitting at a bar enjoying an after work cocktail with her girlfriends when Steven, a tall, exceptionally handsome, extremely sexy, middle-aged man entered. He was so striking that the woman could not take her eyes off him.
> 
> This seasoned yet playful heartthrob noticed her overly attentive stare and walked directly toward her. (As any man would.) Before she could offer her apologies for staring so rudely, he leaned over and whispered to her, "I'll do anything, absolutely anything, that you want me to do, no matter how kinky, for $20.00.. On one condition..."
> 
> Flabbergasted but intrigued, the woman asked what the condition was. The man replied, "You have to tell me what you want me to do in just three words."
> 
> The woman considered his proposition for a moment, and then slowly removed $20 bill from her purse, which she pressed into the man's hand along with her address. She looked deeply and passionately into his eyes, barely concealing her anticipation and excitement, and slowly and meaningfully said....
> "Clean my house."


"how come" I dont see any of our men knitters with any an answer?


----------



## barbara schiller

this is so funny


----------



## samazon

To cute sent it to my daughter thanks :lol:


----------



## kacey64

Fantastic!


----------



## smitharts2002

OMG! I love it! Send him to my house!


----------



## Isis

LOL


----------



## aljellie

Truly a woman's joke!


----------



## mlcopl2

So cute....Made my day!!


----------



## xfalcorx

Ooh I wanna play too.





How do you turn a fox into an elephant?
Marry It!

What are the three fastest means of communication?
1) Television
2) Telephone
3) Telawoman

What should you give a woman who has everything?
A man to show her how to work it.

Why do women rub their eyes when they wake up?
Because they don't have balls to scratch.

What do you say to a woman with 2 black eyes?
Nothing, she's been told twice already.

If your wife keeps coming out of the kitchen to nag at you, what have you done wrong?
You made her chain too long

How many men does it take to open a beer?
None. It should be opened when she brings it.

Why is a Laundromat a really bad place to pick up a woman?
Because a woman who can't even afford a washing machine will probably never be able to support you.

Why do women have smaller feet than men?
It's one of those 'evolutionary things' that allows them to stand closer to the kitchen sink.

How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart?
When she starts a sentence with 'A man once told me...'

How do you fix a woman's watch?
You don't. There is a clock on the oven.

Why do men pass gas more than women?
Because women can't shut up long enough to build up the required pressure.

If your dog is barking at the back door and your wife is yelling at the front door, who do you let in first?
The dog, of course. He'll shut up once you let him in.

What's worse than a Male Chauvinist Pig?
A woman who won't do what she's told
Scientists have discovered a food that diminishes a woman's sex drive by 95%..
It's called a Wedding Cake.

Why do men die before their wives?
They want to.

Women will never be equal to men..
until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.


----------

